# Over abundance of potatoes.....Made pierogi



## larry_stewart (Jul 29, 2009)

In a rare occurrence this year, I actually had a above average potato crop.  My assistant is from Poland, so I was inspired to make pierogi (as she had brought me back a cook book from Poland when she had visited a few years ago).  I decided to get the recipe from her mom, as opposed to getting it from the book, since her mom lived in Poland most of her life.

The dough was:
2 1/2 - 3 cups of flour
2 Tbs of sour cream
1/2 cup water 
1 egg
1 tsp of salt

Filling:
4 or 5 medium potatoes
1 onion
2 tbs butter 
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Dough:  Mix all ingredients and let sit in refrigerator for 1/2 hour +

Filling:  Peel and cut potatoes into cubes.  Boil in salted water until soft. Meanwhile, cut onions into small pieces and  fry in butter until translucent.  Drain potatoes when soft, add them to onions ( take off heat).  Mash up the potatoes until mashed but not %100 smooth ( a little lumpy).  Mix in the 1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese until fully melted into the potatoes.  Salt and pepper to taste.

I used a pasta maker ( up to the #4 thickness).  Used a pierogi maker to cur out the dough circles, stuff with about 1 tbs of potato mixture, wet the edges with water so they would stick together, then squished the pierogi maker closed.

Froze them at this point on a floured pan until hard, then stored in plastic bag.

Boiled them for about 5 minutes, served with sour cream and mustard on the side ( ok, im from new york,  treated them as if they were a knish)

My wife prefers them baked ( i think at 350F for about 10 minutes , sprayed with pam)

** I found the dough to be too sticky for the pasta machine, so i added a little more flour as needed.  I guess it also depends on the size of the egg as well.

** Messy, messy, messy.  Flour all over the place.  Potato all over the place.. I told my wife that i was just about to clean it up, but i know that she would do a much better job, and that this was her chance to take over before i made an even worse mess, so yes, she came to the rescue.

made about 24 pierogi.


----------



## SnickersMom (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like an amazing recipe.  Copied it into my file to make in the near future.  Thanks.


----------

